# Dali io-6 vs Wired Closed Back Headphones



## JoJo 0926 (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys!


I was wondering if wired headphones like SRH940 ,AKG K550 ,DT660 with $100-$200 dac would sound much better than the $400 Dali io-6 in similar price range . If so, what closed back headphones and dac would you recommend for classical music?


I'm a music student so detail is my prior concern (for analysing harmonies , various voicing sections , articulation... ) ; and I normally listen at middle volume for ear health so I wouldnt need the ones that specialized in producing very loud sound.

I think the open back ones wouldn't suit me as the vicinity of my apartment is quite noisy.


----------



## Bkeske (Feb 27, 2019)

Might be a better question to post here:









Hi-Fi


Forum for discussion of high fidelity (»hi-fi«) sound reproduction of classical music, and related topics.




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## JoJo 0926 (9 mo ago)

Bkeske said:


> Might be a better question to post here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thx for the advice!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Since the OP opened a thread in the forum recommended above, I'm closing this one.


----------

